# $HOME/.mysql_secret



## balanga (Jan 27, 2018)

When installing mysql56-server a msg appears saying:

```
Initial password for first time use of MySQL is saved in $HOME/.mysql_secret
```

I don't see such a file. Have I overlooked something?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2018)

It's in root's home directory.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 12, 2018)

PR 225696  databases/mysql56-server - misleading pkg-message about .mysql_secret file


----------



## balanga (Feb 12, 2018)

SirDice said:


> It's in root's home directory.



Apparently this wasn't the case when I asked


----------

